# Controlar puerto paralelo bajo Windows 8 ó 8.1



## Meta (Jun 4, 2013)

Veo que muchas personas me llaman para actualizar el manual bajo los nuevos Windows Vista/7/8 y que sean de 64 bits. Hace un tiempo hice un manual sobre 32 bits bajo Windows XP.

Por lo que parece, a muchos no les enciende los Led bajo Windows 8. Lo mismo ocurrirá cuando llegue la actualización gratuita del Windows 8.1.

Sospecho que en la librería que puedes encontrar aquí.
http://logix4u.net/parallel-port

Está preparada para Windows XP sea de 32 o de 64 bits.

¿Los hay para los nuevos SO o nos quedamos en el pasado con XP?

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2013)

Pues no se, pero como cada vez son mas raros de ver los puertos paralelos...
Habrá que ir pensando en migrar de puerto además de migrar de sistema operativo.


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola compañeros, yo estoy peleando casi por lo mismo y hace tiempo, tengo una tarjeta pci (mas bien 2 tarjetas)en puerto paralelo, cual da igual cual instale en el pc , los puertos me salen direcciones raras que no son las tipicas 378 ni similares, en cual opero bajo windows 7 32bit y tengo el problema que no te deja cambiar la direccion del lpt, no puedes pasarla a 378 en ningun caso, y todo esto porque poseo un osciloscopio digital por lpt, si no se conecta a 378 el osciloscopio no funciona.....


saludos


----------



## Meta (Jun 5, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues no se, pero como cada vez son mas raros de ver los puertos paralelos...
> Habrá que ir pensando en migrar de puerto además de migrar de sistema operativo.



Desde hace años aún parece ser que se usan mucho para hacer proyectos de clases como este de abajo.






Se que se puede ahcer mil cosas con ellas sin tocar el LTP.

Al menos para encender y apagar Led. El puerto paralelo se usa más de lo que muchos imaginan.

Saludo.


----------



## analogico (Jun 5, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues no se, pero como cada vez son mas raros de ver los puertos paralelos...
> Habrá que ir pensando en migrar de puerto además de migrar de sistema operativo.



Al igual que los ps2 y los serie
lo peor es que los adaptadores usb-serie no son 100% compatibles
pronto viene el fin de pci

creo que lo mejor es migrar al puerto serie
 pero que funcione con un adaptador usb-serie

 el foro encontre un circuito para usarlo  entrada
usando solo interruptores u optoacopladores y funciona  con un adaptador usb
hasta 4 interruptores

en el paralelo
aca esta el driver que dice funcionar con 64  y vista
http://www.highrez.co.uk/Downloads/InpOut32/default.htm
es cosa de que lo prueben con 7
si funciona o no

tambien esta el  codigo driver lo puenden recompilar en 7  usando visualstudio  el ddk de win7
lo haria pero no tengo 7


----------



## Meta (Jun 5, 2013)

Un truco que haría sería usar el puerto serie y usar el PIC como salida que haga de puerto paralelo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 6, 2013)

No le veo sentido usar el puerto paralelo... actualmente ya hay mucha informacion de como usar el puerto USB en modo RS232 en multitud de microcontroladores... y el USB es mucho mas ampliamente soportado por los sistemas operativos actuales..


----------



## Meta (Jun 6, 2013)

Buenas:

Se que los demás puertos como USB está mejor y es más moderno, aún así, la gente insiste en el santo LTP y COM. JEjeejjee. 

El tema del USB es mucho más complejo que COM y LTP.

Se que hay un SDK dedicado al mundo del USB bajjo PIC18F, lo que no lo encuentro, solo este.





En algunos de estos enlaces de abajo será.
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en543105

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2680&dDocName=en547784

Si es para Windows, el enlace exacto del FrameWork es este.
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/...n-libraries-v2013-02-15-windows-installer.exe

Lo bueno es hacer cositas de encender y apagar Led desde el USB 2.0. Otras personas, esperando el USB 3.0. Es muy rápido, parece ser que es más bien para los PIC32, ya se verá el futuro. Lo que no se si este FramaWork es para MPLAB X y qu euse el XC8, no el C8.

Saludo.


----------

